# Removing lettering from Bachmann cars?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never tried removing lettering from a Bachmann car before. But I'd like to remove the numbers on three Rio Grande Southern stock cars I have. 


Once the numbers are removed, I'll then put number decals on so I have three differently numbered cars.

Any ideas on what to use to remove the numbers (from the number board) without removing the underlying boxcar red paint? I think I read somewhere that Bachmann cars are hard to remove lettering from.




Here's what one of the stock cars look like (I added bettendorf trucks and moved the letterboards so this car looks a little more like the prototypes):


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps these will help. I've not tried any of the techniques, but have saved them for future reference.

http://tjstrains.com/154/remov...ls-b/
http://upgrade.mylargescale.co...fault.aspx

Mark


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.

Castrol Super Clean is very hard to find. I've read that the other purple stuff does not work.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hy Matt, I found my Castrol Super Clean up on Amazon.com and had it shipped in. I tried TJ Lee's methods out on some Bachmann White Pass coaches. I have the whole prodject posted at: *Check out Chapter Two* . Good luck with it all,

Perry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt..... Try denatured alcohol first.... It may take the lettering of and just a small amount of the paint... 

There is no "real solution" to this as each manufacturer's paint is different and their formulas change constantly. 

I've been playing with a Harbor Freight device called the Air Eraser (Click to veiw) First tests are quite positive... Here's a bit of a blurb...

Well, I had a chance to connect the "Air Eraser" to the compressor and make some tests to remove lettering and numbers from various pieces of rolling stock... 

Up front conclusions are that the thing does work right nicely but it takes a some practice to make it work right. I used baking soda for the abrasive at 85 pounds pressure and the hopper needs to be filled quite often. It works better filled and does the job but gets baking soda dust all over the place.... No real big deal except that you'll need to vacuum up the dust and brush and clean the items after the procedure. I wore a dust mask during the process.

First image is the boiler of a Bachmann 2-6-6-2 with original lettering...










Next is the boiler with the lettering removed but with the baking soda dust still on it.










After cleaning the pieces... A clear coating of Krylon Crystal Clear Acrylic Satin was used but because the base paint is not glossy, you can still see just a bit of the abrasions caused by the procedure. 










Sprayed the work with matte and it helped hide the scuffs.










A glossy Bachmann loco shell with some of the art removed.. Came off very, very quickly and cleanly with little abrasion on the gloss plastic. Soda dust still on piece..










Cleaned and sprayed.... Can't tell anything was done except the letttering gone... 










The hardest paint to remove is from is the HLW products. After some time, the paint came off but did leave the impression of the lettering and numbers on the cab. 










After spraying the abrasions were not very apparent...










Bottom line to this point is that the thing works well if you want to go through the process. The abrasions caused by the baking soda can be minimized by claening and spraying with gloss, satin and or matte. And it doesn't harm the plastic body other than the abrasions. Most of the evidence of the removal would be barely noticeable after applying new decals and subsequent finishing... 

I think it's a viable method...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

I have had good results using brake fluid and a Q-tip. If it is left on too long it might start working on the paint. It has worked well on LGB, Delton, and early Bachmann cars (the ones that came with the original Big Hauler set).

Chuck


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have some early Bachmann coaches and the lettering shows right through the plastic on the inside of the coach. I don't know what process they used, but painting over was the only way to cover the lettering. 
SuperClean is now made by SuperClean Brands Inc. and the Castrol name is no longer on the label. 
Ralph


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
I have used the Super Clean in the purple jug several times on Bachmann cars. Lettering comes off with a little scrubbing. Works best of anything I have used. It takes MUCH more elbow grease for Aristo & LGB cars! Hope you can find a little of this stuff.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used EVERYTHING mentioned on this page EXCEPT for Stans way with baking soda..and nothing has worked as well as using 600 or higher grit wet/dry sand paper. This takes off even the unsightly impressions left from the printing process..with elbow greese. The secret is useing fresh paper, keep it wet. I use spittle....do not press too hard or you will get abrasions that will show up...the lettering comes off easy the impressions take a little more work.
BUT the down side is that this process takes off the paint also, so your part(s) will need to be repainted...I always repaint mine.

If you find a way that works better then the sandpaper please post it as everything mentioned, above did not work for ME and the wet/dry sand paper is not optimum, but works...for me.

Bubba


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sand paper is easy









The trick is to not remove the underlying paint.

I actually like the paint Bachmann used on these RGS cars. So I don't think I want to fully repaint them. And trying to match paint is always tough with Bachmann









I'll try some experiments and report what happens.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've had good luck with FRESH denatured alcohol and q-tips, and brake fluid. Abrasion leaves scratches which are hard to get out. Maybe wet wet or dry sandpaper would work. I've used these techniques on Bachmann passenger cars. 

Let us know what you found that works.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Old post , but I wanted to update it.

I found the best way to remove the numbers on the stockcars was rubbing alcohol. The stronger stuff, I think 91%?

The end numbers were harder to remove. I ended up scraping the numbers off with an X-acto knife using the chisel blade, a #11 I think?

Here is what one of the stockars looks like on the layout now with new numbers. The numbers came from an old Microscale G scale set I had, D&RGW flatcar:










And here is a link to a photo post I made in the Public forum with more photos of the stockcars:

Other photos link


----------

